

Please review our startup - creativeone
http://go.adcore.com
We are using the AdWords API to push new campaigns into adcore and change bid prices based on conversions that we channel directly from the user's AdWords account.<p>I'm here to answer any questions you may have.
======
realize
Your site looks nice.

I think you should define SEM on the front page - acronymns are fine if there
is a clear definition available (unless you are aiming only for people who
will know that term well).

You Pro price seems quite steep for a SAAS product. $15 per campaign per month
is a high marginal cost when all you are offering over the free version is
email support. If I was using your product and liked it I would be tempted to
create multiple free accounts rather than upgrade to premium.

